# Property Taxes!?



## Chalkie (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a property in Aegina. My accountant (who has satisfactorily always submitted my Tax forms for me) tells me that she has no idea whether and how I have to pay the new tax on property in May. I've paid the two installents of the emergency property tax on my DEI bills. What is this new tax that is supposedly paid in 5 installments? Can anyone clarify the situation for me, PLEASE?


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah, you will have to pay it. They have said that they will continue billing through the DEI bills, starting after Easter. You should get your next bill soon. Just continue paying it the same way as before, with your DEI bill. Nothing has changed for 2012.

Supposedly it will change in 2013 but it's way too early to worry about that as we all know it could change four more times by then...


----------



## Chalkie (Jun 24, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for that very prompt reply - it's very helpful. Roughly what sort of %age are we talking about?



wka said:


> Yeah, you will have to pay it. They have said that they will continue billing through the DEI bills, starting after Easter. You should get your next bill soon. Just continue paying it the same way as before, with your DEI bill. Nothing has changed for 2012.
> 
> Supposedly it will change in 2013 but it's way too early to worry about that as we all know it could change four more times by then...


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

Chalkie said:


> Thanks for that very prompt reply - it's very helpful. Roughly what sort of %age are we talking about?


There is already a thread on this subject here.....
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/gr...greece/106675-what-happened-property-tax.html

The property tax to be paid in 2012 will be the same amount as in 2011. But, instead of two payments, it will be 5 equal payments.


----------

